# Thought For The Day



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This came across my desk today:


> The Secret Service scandal was discovered when a disagreement on how much a prostitute wanted for her services came to light. She wanted $800.00. The Secret Service agent offered $30.00. How ironic is it that the only person in Washington willing to cut spending gets fired?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

When students at a Miami high school senior prom discovered their venue was being shared with a porn convention, one chubby-cheeked senior exclaimed, with a big grin on his face, _"This isn't a mixup, it's the greatest night of my life!"_


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> When students at a Miami high school senior prom discovered their venue was being shared with a porn convention, *one chubby-cheeked senior* exclaimed, with a big grin on his face, _"This isn't a mixup, it's the greatest night of my life!"_


Hmmm...that one part makes me want to comment that your cheeks aren't chubby...  :hurah:

[Perhaps a stroll down memory lane.... :lol:]


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm...that one part makes me want to comment that your cheeks aren't chubby...  :hurah:
> 
> [Perhaps a stroll down memory lane.... :lol:]


I'm not sure what you meant. but I'll admit to the chubby cheeks, but I keep them covered by a manly beard.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> I'm not sure what you meant, but I'll admit to the chubby cheeks, but I keep them covered by a manly beard.
> 
> Let's not make this personal.


Nick...I said you *didn't* have chubby cheeks...it was meant as a return volley joke that the original story could have been construed as a "stroll down memory lane" recollection in contrast to about someone else. 

Both stories were indeed funny. :lol:


----------

